# Dont tow a car ...get one of these



## henrisilver (Oct 15, 2007)

Dont tow a smart car or carry a scooter 

get one of these   

http://webmail.aol.com/38575/aol/en...NewMail&partId=4&saveAs=New_Car_For_Women.wmv

Clubby


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Duff link - thats a direct link to your AOL attachments 

Which fortunaltey doens't work else we could read all your mail 

Edit:: PS - assume you mean this :- http://www.clipstop.com/videos/Auto/New_Car_For_Women


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Herself has a hand-bag like that already. :roll:


----------



## henrisilver (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi Active,

Thanks for that  

I tried the link before submitting and it worked (or seemed to). But I can see your point about my emails, must be more careful  
Clubby


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Just shows how little material is in one of those 4x4s.


----------

